# Agua em Marte



## Mário Barros (5 Fev 2007 às 20:45)

*Água em Marte*

"NASA encontra provas de que ainda há água em Marte
A equipa da NASA que está a investigar Marte encontrou provas de que existe actualmente água líquida no planeta. Os cientistas já tinham confirmado que tinha havido água há milhões de anos no planeta, mas agora encontraram provas de que ainda existe água em Marte. 

( 20:22 / 06 de Dezembro 06 )

Numa entrevista colectiva na sede da Nasa, Kennet Edgett explicou que os cientistas «já tinham provas de que havia água há milhões de anos em Marte» mas «agora encontraram provas da presença de água líquida na actualidade».

Edgett, da empresa Malin de Ciências Espaciais, mostrou uma série de fotografias feitas em 2000 e 2005 das encostas das crateras vulcânicas nas quais se pode ver leitos de cursos de água, estreitos no início e que se abrem em deltas ao chegar à base.

«Pode ser água salina, água que contenha uma grande quantidade de sedimentos, água ácida, não sabemos, mas é definitivamente água», afirmou Edgett.

Michael Malin, presidente e principal cientista do laboratório Malin em San Diego, na Califórnia, relatou que os investigadores chegaram à conclusão que imagens de uma mesma área de Marte, registradas em diferentes datas, mostravam pontos e sulcos que não apareciam nas imagens anteriores ou que se tinham movimentado.

O aspecto em transformação das encostas em Marte em poucos anos reforçou a crença dos cientistas de que houve fluxo de água recentemente na superfície do planeta vermelho. 

«A água foi, claramente, uma surpresa para nós. O ambiente de Marte não parece muito propício para a água», disse Malin."

http://tsf.sapo.pt/online/ciencia/interior.asp?id_artigo=TSF175928


----------



## Luis França (5 Fev 2007 às 21:44)

Embora há 2 anos que aparecia água, em estado líquido, em fotografias de Marte.

Para quem quiser deliciar os sentidos com fotos de alta resolução:

http://barsoom.msss.com/


----------



## Ledo (5 Fev 2007 às 22:09)

Finalmente reconheceram a existência de água em marte, depois de anos a colocar essa hipótese de lado e apesar de investigadores independentes, analisando as fotografias disponibilizadas pela NASA, concluirem que havia forte proabilidade de existir água em Marte.

Afinal não custou assim tanto e não foi o fim da civilização, pode ser que isto seja o início para admitir outras coisas, ou não!


----------



## kimcarvalho (5 Fev 2007 às 23:09)

Luis França disse:


> Embora há 2 anos que aparecia água, em estado líquido, em fotografias de Marte.
> 
> Para quem quiser deliciar os sentidos com fotos de alta resolução:
> 
> http://barsoom.msss.com/





Ledo disse:


> Finalmente reconheceram a existência de água em marte, depois de anos a colocar essa hipótese de lado e apesar de investigadores independentes, analisando as fotografias disponibilizadas pela NASA, concluirem que havia forte proabilidade de existir água em Marte.
> 
> Afinal não custou assim tanto e não foi o fim da civilização, pode ser que isto seja o início para admitir outras coisas, ou não!



Realmente qual a novidade?  

Não me digam que a NASA ainda pensa que traz mundo inteiro atrás deles, dependentes das suas conclusões obtusas e rídiculas.  
Um dia, não muito longe do presente, a história irá lembrar-se desta agência, como a manipuladora e ocultadora da verdade.

O que será que querem ocultar a tanto custo? Para tanto manipularem ? É que muita gente tem sido ridicularizada e posta de lado por afirmar coisas que vão em contra da posição oficial da pre-potente e infalível (vê-se  ) NASA... 

Será que por lá há petróleo?  Ou na falta deste já entenderam que a água afinal é muito mais valiosa que o que tem sido valorada... 

Aqui lhes deixo estas imagens para refletirem...  







Ou talvez esta seja mais correcta, pois tem o mesmo tipo de tratamento ao nível da cor, que as que a NASA tem colocado cá fora últimante...


----------



## tozequio (5 Fev 2007 às 23:26)

kimcarvalho disse:


> Ou talvez esta seja mais correcta, pois tem o mesmo tipo de tratamento ao nível da cor, que as que a NASA tem colocado cá fora últimante...



    

Grandes imagens Kim


----------



## Rog (5 Fev 2007 às 23:57)

Embora as fotos mais claras de água em Marte fossem não da NASA mas da ESA.
Na altura em que a ESA divulgou fotos de água em Marte, sem grande alarito, mas colocando para fora essa informação, a NASA passado duas semanas com pompa e rodeada da comitiva e numa sala cheia de jornalistas anunciava ao mundo - Marte tinha água... 
Podia até ser desconhecimento da NASA 

Qto a manipulação da NASA nas fotos, não sei... como podemos ter a certeza, se apenas da Nasa e Esa nos chegam fotos. Pelo menos visto da Terra é um planeta alaranjado, presupor a cor do céu visto de Marte é um pouco complicado...


----------



## kimcarvalho (6 Fev 2007 às 00:54)

Rogpacheco disse:


> Embora as fotos mais claras de água em Marte fossem não da NASA mas da ESA.
> Na altura em que a ESA divulgou fotos de água em Marte, sem grande alarito, mas colocando para fora essa informação, a NASA passado duas semanas com pompa e rodeada da comitiva e numa sala cheia de jornalistas anunciava ao mundo - Marte tinha água...
> Podia até ser desconhecimento da NASA
> 
> Qto a manipulação da NASA nas fotos, não sei... como podemos ter a certeza, se apenas da Nasa e Esa nos chegam fotos. Pelo menos visto da Terra é um planeta alaranjado, presupor a cor do céu visto de Marte é um pouco complicado...



O Rogério, lá vens tu e as tuas eternas desconfianças .

Já consultás-te por ventura as imagens da ESA? Aqui te deixo estes links para posts onde já foi muito debatido o mistério das fotos alaranjadas da NASA e só da NASA, porque as da ESA têm outra coloração:

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=22090&postcount=183

E sabes porque são elas manipuladas? Eu também não tenho a certeza, mas há quem diga que em parte é por isto:






Possivelmente o terem enfim aceite que há água , talvez seja uma manobra de diversão e o que no fundo com a alteração das cores querem fazer é esc onder uma verdade mais complicada de aceitar o aparecimento das anchas verdes em muitas fotografias da ESA! 

Se tiveres tempo vai vendo aqui, estão em alta-resolução e tudo :






Aqui fica mais uma "carrada" de fotos que o Luis já postou há algum tempo:

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=19249&postcount=139

E aqui esta foto que o Luis publicou no fórum em Outubro do ano passado, onde se vê claramente o gelo branquinho numa das calotas polares de Marte, para além do gelo, consegue-se perceber claramenre que a cor de Marte não é tão avermelhada como nos querem fazer crêr 

http://www.meteopt.com/showpost.php?p=13629&postcount=43

Aqui mais uma fotografia da ESA onde se vê também claramente o gelo na cratera Vastitas Borealis.





E aqui mais VERDE!! Sim verdinho nas fotos de alta resolução de Marte captadas pela Mars Express e sem problema algum publicadas pela ESA! 

















E por fim esta onde claramente se vê um lago de água e com água líquida lá dentro. Mais que isto só mesmo colocar uma sonda dentro de um barco a navegar em Marte!  





Se clicarem nas fotos podem vê-las em alta resolução (cuidado com as ligações lentas, pois algumas imagens têm quase 4Mb).


----------



## Rog (10 Fev 2007 às 01:30)

kimcarvalho disse:


> O Rogério, lá vens tu e as tuas eternas desconfianças .
> 
> Já consultás-te por ventura as imagens da ESA? Aqui te deixo estes links para posts onde já foi muito debatido o mistério das fotos alaranjadas da NASA e só da NASA, porque as da ESA têm outra coloração:
> 
> ...



Boas Kim, mas olha que não acho que as da ESA estejam assim muito melhores, a coloração do laranja anda lá perto... é preciso ver que as várias sondas podem utilizar vários filtros e que aliadas com uma edição de imagem por vezes duvidosa, fazem imagens ficarem com tons diferentes.  Mas adulterações profundas de trocar a cor do ceu de azul para laranja penso que é um pouco exagerado...
O que ganham a NASA em esconder esses dados?
Mas tenho de concordar contigo, realmente qdo surgiu essa foto do gelo em Marte divulgado pela ESA sem grandes alaritos, passado uma semana estava tb a NASA numa conferência de imprensa num ambiente mais folclorico dos media, divulgavam imagens de água em Marte, mas aquém das da ESA. 
Tonalidades verdes, que sugerem? Mas tanto a ESA como a NASA parecem não ter dando assim tanto valor....
O céu visto apartir do chão de Marte, neste momento só atraves dos veiculos da NASA e ESA não tem essa possibilidade. Mas qual seria o proposito de cientistas da NASA em trocar a cor azul pelo laranja,? não acho assim tão credível tal alteração, mas fica a dúvida...


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Mar 2007 às 22:40)

Uaau que admiração http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=274831&visual=16


----------



## Rog (15 Mar 2007 às 23:52)

Mário Barros disse:


> Uaau que admiração http://www.rtp.pt/index.php?article=274831&visual=16



Só agora a notícia chegou aos EUA...


----------



## Luis França (16 Mar 2007 às 00:07)

*Mars Pole Holds Enough Ice to Flood Planet, Radar Study Shows*
Richard A. Lovett
for National Geographic News
March 15, 2007

Mars's southern polar ice cap contains enough water to cover the entire planet approximately 36 feet (11 meters) deep if melted, according to a new radar study.

It's the most precise calculation yet for the thickness of the red planet's ice, according to the international team of researchers responsible for the discovery (see a map of Mars).

Using an ice-penetrating radar to map the south pole's underlying terrain, the scientists calculated that the ice is up to 2.2 miles (3,500 meters) thick in places, said the study's leader, Jeffrey Plaut of NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, California.

The radar, from the Mars Express orbiter, also revealed the surprising purity of the ice, Plaut added.

On average, the ice cap contained less than 10 percent dust, he said. The study will appear in tomorrow's issue of the journal Science. 

[link]

[link2]


----------



## dj_alex (18 Mar 2007 às 19:57)

Luis França disse:


> *Mars Pole Holds Enough Ice to Flood Planet, Radar Study Shows*
> Richard A. Lovett
> for National Geographic News
> March 15, 2007
> ...


----------

